# Dave Clausing



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone do good with his birds this year? I had a nice hen granchild of Ziko that I race in only 2 races a 110 and she came late. She was an auction bird so I was holding her back and was going to put her in one more before the auction race well it was bad weather so I decided not to send her. I got her in shape road training before the race and sent her 340 miles her second race and she took 4th combine auction! I wish I would have got to race her more, she may have been a real good racer.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

I bred one round off my clausings only and there is only one left after the 09 yb season. He was very consistant but didn't place high. I am hoping to find out more from him this year in the ob races. I also plan to breed out more from my clausing this year to see where they are at. Hoping for the best.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Ace In The Hole loft had a nice hen that is half Clausing do well in our race series. She can be traced back to Ziko and his South Africa bloodline. I bred her here and she flew with the Albuquerque Club. 
It scored in three of the 8 races in the top 10%. 

27th 125 miles 294 birds
28th 150 miles 364 birds
7th 150 miles 216 birds

It finished middle of the road at 300.
I have a few off this bloodline that I will breed with my stock to see how they do. Nice looking birds. 

Randy


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

I think if you have Clausing blood from early on, the birds will be more sporatic. The newer versions of his birds breed more consistant, in my opinion.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I would say 40% of our loft is Clausing Houben or decendants down from that blood. We have good success and are happy with the birds.
Ken


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

whitesnmore said:


> I would say 40% of our loft is Clausing Houben or decendants down from that blood. We have good success and are happy with the birds.
> Ken


Ace's bird was off your Houben blood I think. 

Randy


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Ace's bird was off your Houben blood I think.
> 
> Randy


Yeah it was off of my 327 cock who has produced multiple winners each year. He is down from De Old Man. Good Stuff!!


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I had a direct son of 410 and 300. I bred one round. I gave one to a friend, and kept one for myself. I lost my young loft flying. My friend still has his bird. But I sold my bird because I wasn't too satsified with the body type.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Kal-El said:


> I had a direct son of 410 and 300. I bred one round. I gave one to a friend, and kept one for myself. I lost my young loft flying. My friend still has his bird. But I sold my bird because I wasn't too satsified with the body type.


Was he thin? Those are the good one's in my opinion.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

whitesnmore said:


> Yeah it was off of my 327 cock who has produced multiple winners each year. He is down from De Old Man. Good Stuff!!


She was the second bird in the loft of Steve Guzman who flew the birds. I am going to cross three sisters into my bloodline and see what I get. This would make 327 their grandsire. Very good looking birds, long thin cast. My 330 was the only bird with a better record. I may cross one of the hens with a brother of 330 or an uncle. If the cross hits I will get you a youngster or two. The blood of 330 has been winning races for me. Every sibling of 330's sire has bred me top finishers if not winners. I am adding four more to the breeding loft this year. These are off a Full Vic Miller sire x full Janssen hen. All four of her grandparents were directly out of the Janssen brothers loft via two Ganus birds. 

Your Houbens are the only blood I am adding this year. 


Randy


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

i used to have a pair of those ziko lines....pencil type long thin cast but with amazing eyesign the male is soo agressive..... he used to kill his babies after a week they hacthed just to mate with female...very shocking.....after two clucthes i sold it to the pet store couldnt bare with it.....


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Funny you guys are talking about thin, long casted birds. None of mine are anything like that they are small, compact, muscular birds. I have 7 of these.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Randy, Sounds good to me. Let me know as I will probably have some proven racers out of him at the end of this season to "donate". I am only keeping 2 hens and 2 cocks from him here to breed from in case he has an accident or becomes infertile.
Ken


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Xueoo, he was small and had a deep keel. He also didn't have a lot of muscle. The youngster I got from him was the same way. I decided to concentrate on a different family of birds.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

The ones I have were not long casted. The are full of muscle with a tight vent and full strong apple body. These guys are not thin at all.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

1981 said:


> The ones I have were not long casted. The are full of muscle with a tight vent and full strong apple body. These guys are not thin at all.



Ya, thats how all mine are.


----------

